# Missional communities video - Soma, Verge, Acts 29



## Pergamum (Oct 6, 2011)

I am not crazy about this video, but some in my mission really like this video. 

I am trying to put my finger on what I don't like about it... 

...perhaps the informality and overly casual nature about the church and the stress on works over words and doctrine? It's like you get bonus points for every reference to "community" or "missional" and plus 5 points for wearing a sweater or hoody or holding a beer or showing scenes of broken down inner-city places.


Not sure, maybe I am being too critical.

http://www.vimeo.com/22754743

Also, in general what do you think of Soma Communities, the Verge and Acts 29 Network.



These guys seem to be trying to be way too cool and trendy. Much of what is said, however, is pretty good, too, however.



also, who is Jeff Vanderstelt and what does he believe?


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess I see it as a mixed bag, and would tend to wrinkle my nose at some of the same things you do. I also find the impunity with which "Oh, my goodness" was said quite off-putting. 

Still, I rather ashamedly must say that I like a lot of what they're doing as opposed to what I'm not.

On his Blogger profile, Jeff Vanderstelt lists this book as one of his favorites, the reviews and summary of which might give some insight into his church and world views.


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 6, 2011)

Made it to the 08:00 mark. The desire to "see people worship" is laudable. However the question then becomes worship what?

Being partial to creedal/confessional churches, there is a concern Soma sounds overly subjective and charismatic. Through the eight minutes I was unable to understand the gospel message they sought to proclaim. The Minister also seemed to imply the call to preach was universal. Enthusiasm and a desire to serve - hooray! Lack of preparation or calling - eek.

I suspect they are not reformed but the abundance of wine throughout the video and the unedited expletive (that Phil mentioned) would indicate they have Presbyterian leanings.


----------



## Quatchu (Oct 6, 2011)

The church me and my wife attend currently, actually follow the Soma model, not sure what i think i see allot i don't care for. Also am i mistaken that communion in the video seems like a bunch of people standing around talking and taking bread and wine as they did so?


----------

